# If You Recognize Any Of These 50 Pictures, I'm Sorry, You're Officially Old



## GURPS

If You Recognize Any Of These 50 Pictures, I'm Sorry, You're Officially Old
					

Old and wise.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Kyle

Recognized all of them except 21 and 28.


----------



## GregV814

recognize or have? either way....and my spats.


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> Recognized all of them except 21 and 28.


I recognized 21, but can't recall what it was for!


----------



## Ken King

Not old, just have a long memory.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> Recognized all of them except 21 and 28.





Bann said:


> I recognized 21, but can't recall what it was for!




The pay phones are missing


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> I recognized 21, but can't recall what it was for!


For a bank of phone booths?


----------



## RoseRed

Is it sad that I recognize them all?


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> Is it sad that I recognize them all?


No, you just have a long memory also.


----------



## SamSpade

Worse - I still use some of those. Potato masher, peeler, crock pot, percolator, meat tenderizer.
I just used the foot measure thing yesterday. Sometimes use the flour sifter.


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> Recognized all of them except 21 and *28*.


Don't you dare take the last roll of TP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle

Ken King said:


> Don't you dare take the last roll of TP!!!!!!!!


Hell I'd have never suspected it under there. 

It would have remained secure until an emergency necessitated using the dolls dress.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Recognized all of them except 21 and 28.


21. Lunch trays?
28. TP is under her dress.


----------



## stgislander

Damn I'm old.  I still use a bunch of those.

I've never seen #20 but I know what it is.


----------



## Gilligan

Right off the bat...that sink and cabinet is identical to the one that was in my old house on Saint George's Island


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> Damn I'm old.  I still use a bunch of those.
> 
> I've never seen #20 but I know what it is.


The old Plymouths had those..Maybe Dodge too...Girl that drove me to school had one of those.


----------



## gemma_rae

RoseRed said:


> Is it sad that I recognize them all?


Yes, because I did too.


----------



## Gilligan

Never saw #48 before...and never twirled a baton myself. Every single other item on the list, though...


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Right off the bat...that sink and cabinet is identical to the one that was in my old house on Saint George's Island


A good friend of mine has a 50's style kitchen and has the same sink.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> The old Plymouths had those..Maybe Dodge too...Girl that drove me to school had one of those.


One of my great aunts had an early 60s Valiant with push button transmission. 

That was the only car I ever saw like it.


----------



## Sneakers

Still have and use a lot of those.  Identified all 50.

2) my grandma's apartment in NYC had one of those.
3) Just threw out my Rival crock pot, in sad shape.
10) still have that model
17) different model, but have one
18) threw out that model a bunch of years ago, but have a different one now
29) remember those, and more so, Ring Dings.  Not only remember them, but remember when that size was a "Junior", and the real Ring Ding was 4 inches around and cost 10 cents.
33) still use them.
36) have one, still use it
42) have one
47) have one
48) mostly in music class for drawing music on the blackboard
50) Pffft.  I pumped gas at 18 for 29 cents/gal


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> The old Plymouths had those..Maybe Dodge too...Girl that drove me to school had one of those.


Plymouth, Dodge, Chrysler, DeSoto and even some Ramblers.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> A good friend of mine has a 50's style kitchen and has the same sink.



i was planning to have the sink reconditioned and keep it. The kitchen restoration was the last thing on the "list" of restoration tasks in that old 1860s home. Everything else was done.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Plymouth, Dodge, Chrysler, DeSoto and even some Ramblers.


yep...the family station wagon we had back around 1970 or so had a push button auto trans.


----------



## Sneakers

My grandma had a fin-tail Plymouth with the push buttons.  She SO wanted one of us kids to have it,but it was in such bad shape my dad wouldn't take it.


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> A good friend of mine has a 50's style kitchen and has the same sink.




I did a lot of Plumbing work 90 - 94 in DC, in what were known as ' 4 family flats ' they all had these sinks sitting on steel cabinets with a Sterling ledge back faucet .. about 93 the realestate companies started modernizing with those ' oak ' wood cabinets and Stainless Steel sinks


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> Right off the bat...that sink and cabinet is identical to the one that was in my old house on Saint George's Island



Don't you ever get rid of it.  I saw that pic got an olfactory memory of my great-grandmother's house.

Anyway, I know what all that stuff is and still have some of it.  Who doesn't have a meat tenderizer and an electric skillet?


----------



## Grumpy

GURPS said:


> I did a lot of Plumbing work 90 - 94 in DC, in what were known as ' 4 family flats ' they all had these sinks sitting on steel cabinets with a Sterling ledge back faucet .. about 93 the realestate companies started modernizing with those ' oak ' wood cabinets and Stainless Steel sinks


The defense homes/townhouses in old Greenbelt were like that.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Don't you ever get rid of it.  I saw that pic got an olfactory memory of my great-grandmother's house.
> 
> Anyway, I know what all that stuff is and still have some of it.  Who doesn't have a meat tenderizer and an electric skillet?


Anyone post-Boomer who doesn't know how to cook?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

My grandma had a very similar table and chairs in her house. I had an apt in college in the late 90s that had a sink just like that.


----------



## Kyle

When we cleaned out my Grandfathers house in 2001, he still had a 1940s Hotpoint fridge in the basement like this one. Still working.


----------



## spr1975wshs

50 for 50, and still have the kitchen tools and appliances shown.

The cash register is  about 30 years newer than the one my grandparents had in their store.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Anyway, I know what all that stuff is and still have some of it.  Who doesn't have a meat tenderizer and an electric skillet?


----------



## spr1975wshs

PeoplesElbow said:


> My grandma had a very similar table and chairs in her house. I had an apt in college in the late 90s that had a sink just like that.


My mom had the yellow version of the table and the kitchen we had when we lived in my grandparents house until I was 7 had that sink.


----------



## rio

22 is the only one I don't know what it is. The rest I have seen, used, or still use. Some I wish I still had, like the sink from Gradmas' kitchens!


----------



## spr1975wshs

Here's another couple...


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> 22 is the only one I don't know what it is. The rest I have seen, used, or still use. Some I wish I still had, like the sink from Gradmas' kitchens!


Address book.  You slide the pointer to the alphabet letter and press, and it opens.


----------



## rio

Sneakers said:


> Address book.  You slide the pointer to the alphabet letter and press, and it opens.


Ahhh, yes, now I remember.  It seemed like I should know  what it is!


----------



## spr1975wshs

Still have a couple of these, too.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Don't you ever get rid of it.  I saw that pic got an olfactory memory of my great-grandmother's house.


The house burnt in 2012...took everything with it, including the kitchen sink.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> Never saw #48 before...and never twirled a baton myself. Every single other item on the list, though...


It's for drawing the lines for music. You add the notes afterwards.


----------



## Merlin99

PeoplesElbow said:


> My grandma had a very similar table and chairs in her house. I had an apt in college in the late 90s that had a sink just like that.


Had the same table, but the chairs had big red flowers on the back.


----------

